# بعض المصطلحات الميكانيكية بالعربي والانكليزي معززة بالصور



## طارق حسن محمد (18 يناير 2011)

4WD
صوره:






نظام متخصص للطرق الوعره الجبيله او الرمليه ،، 
اى السير بأربع عجلات 

،،،،،،

AntiBlockierSystem 

او 

Anti Lock Brake System

 صوره:







يسمى بمانع الانغلاق 
وتتم مراقبة دوران العجلات على انفراد وتوصيل هذه الارقام الى 
كميوتر السياره ،، ومن ثم يعطى امر بعمل الفرمله بشكل متقطع 
عند الضغط عليها فى حال وجود عائق فى الطريق ،، 
ويقوم ايضا بتوزيع الفرمله على كامل العجلات ،، ويقلل من نقاط الضعف على احدى العجلات ،، 
يعيب هذا النظام ان مسافة الوقوف تكون اطول ،، 
ويمكن تلافى طول المسافه اذا قام السائق بالتقليل من الضغط على الفرامل 
لان النظام يعمل بشكل كامل ،، اذا كان الضغط قوى . 


،،،،،،

 AIR BAG

صوره:






هى وسائد هوائيه للحمايه من الارتطام بالزجاج الامامى او الجانبى عن طريق بالونات 
ويعتبر خطير للاشخاص الذين يلبسون النظارات ولكراسى الاطقال الرضع 


،،،،،،
 AWD
All Wheel Drive
 صوره:







ويعنى السير بالعجلات الاربع 

،،،،،،
Compressor 

صوره:




يستخدم في جميع اجهزة التكييف للسيارات والمنازل 
ويأخذ حركته من المحرك ،، ويكون استهلاك الوقود مرتفع عند تشغيله 


،،،،،،

 Direct Injection 
او 
 FULLInjection 

صوره متحركه:





الضخ المباشر لخليط الوقود الى غرف الاحتراق سواء لمحرك الديزل او النبزين 
وهذا النوع يعطى افضل لاداء المحرك .


،،،،،،
 
-  serial number
صوره:






- رقم مسلسل. رقم الإنتاج

تُحَدِّد مصانع الإنتاج أرقاماً مُتَسَلْسِلَة، بترتيب مُعيَّن لديها، تُخْتَم على مجموعات ومُكَوِّنات السيّارات التي تُنْتِجها (ومنها أساساً المحرِّك والهَيْكَل) وذلك لأغراض التسجيل في السجِلاّت المُختلِفة، فضلاً عن الاستدلال منها على بيانات عديدة، كبَيان دُفْعَة الإنتاج، وتاريخ (عام) الإنتاج، والإيداع بمخازن الأجزاء وقطع الغِيار، وما إلى ذلك. 


،،،،،،
 



-  air injection diesel engine

صوره:







،،،،،،

- محرك ديزل يحقن بالهواء
مُحَرّك ديزِل فيه يُحقَن الهواء جَنْباً إلى جَنْب مع الوقود (خلافاً لِنِظام الحقْن المباشر للوقود فقط) لِيَدْخُل خليط الوقود والهواء للانضغاط معاً داخِل الاسطوانات. 
(مثل مواطير الماء والدرجات الناريه ) 


،،،،،،

-  air – cooled engine
صوره:







،،،،،،

- محرك تبريد هواء
مُحرّك يُبَرَّد بالهواء عن طريق مِرْوَحة خاصَّة، اعْتِماداً على تَزْويد اسطُواناته من الخارج بزَعَانِف تَبْريد مُمْتدَّة بِمَساحة سَطْحيّة كافية. يُصمَّم بِحيْث تكون اسطواناته عادة منفَصَلة بَعْضُها عن بَعْض، أي أنَّها غيْر مَصْبوبَة (مَسْبوكة) في كُتْلة واحدة. 


،،،،،،
- clutch start

صورة:






- بدء الحركة بالقابض
بَدْء تشغيل المحرّك عندما تكون البطاريّة ضعيفة، وذلك عن طريق دفع السيّارة أو جَرِّها بعد الضغط على دَوَّاسة القابِض لِفَصْلِه عن الحركة وتعشيق النقلة الثانية لصندوق التروس، ثمَّ إعتاق الدوَّاسة لوَصْل القابِض فتنتَقِل الحركة من عجَلات السيّارة إلى المحرّك ليبْدَأ حركته. تَصْلُح هذه الطريقة في السيّارات التي تُنقل فيها سُرُعات صندوق التروس يدويَّاً.



،،،،،،
- diesel engine

صوره:






- محرك ديزل

محرّك احتراق داخليّ يعمل بوقود ديزل، حيث يُستفاد من طاقِتِه الحراريّة لأداء الشغل. قد يعمل وِفقاً لدورة ثُنائيَّة أو رُباعيَّة الأشواط.


،،،،،،
vehicle

تعنى عربه

،،،،،،
- direct-injection diesel engine

محرك نيسان ديزل اكستيرا 


صوره:






 Nissan X-Trail 2.2 TDi mill
،،،،،،

- محرك ديزل بحقن مباشر
محرّك ديزل فيه يُضغط الهواء وحدَه في الاسطوانات إلى حَدّ انضغاط مُعَيَّن، حيث يُحقَن الوقود المُذَرَّى في التوقيت المُناسب ليشتَعل تِلقائيَّاً.


،،،،،،
- 
engine 
او
motor


- محرك

في السيّارات، وحدة توليد القُدرة التي تُنْقَل منها الحركات إلى العجلات عن طريق مجموعات نقل الحركة. قد يكون المحرّك من النوع التردُّدي (ذي الكبّاسات)، أو الدَوَّار (مُحرِّك ڤانْكل) أو موتوراً كهربائيّاً. 


،،،،،،
- engine capacity

صوره:






- سعة المحرك

صوره:





مُصْطَلَح يُطْلَق على مجموع السِعات الحَجْمِيَّة (الحجم المُزاح) لاسطوانات المحرّك. تُقَدَّر بالوحدة سَنْتِيمِتر مُكَعَّب أو بوصَة مُكَعَّبَة. قد يوصَف المحرّك بسِعَتِه أحياناً أكثر ممّا يُوصف بقُدرَتِه الحِصانيَّة، وخاصَّة في بعض حالات التقدير الضَرائِبيّ للسيّارات. 

،،،،،،

- engine cooling

صوره:





- تبريد المحرك

عَمليّة أساسيّة للتحكُّم في درجة حرارة أجزاء المحرّك لمَنْع السُخونة الزائِدَة فيه، وللحِفاظ على جميع أبعاد التشغيل والخُلوصات والمُحاذاة، وذلك عن طريق وسيط للتبريد (ماء أو هواء)، ومِرْوَحَة، فضلاً عن زَيْت التزييت بالمحرّك. 

،،،،،،
 
- engine speed
صوره:





- سرعة المحرك
سرعة دَوَرَان العمود المِرْفَقيّ. مَقِيسَة بعدد لَفَّاتِه في الدقيقة. 


،،،،،،

 -  engine torque


- عزم المحرك

صوره:








عَزم دَوَرَان العمود المرْفَقيّ. يُساوي نَظَرِيَّاً مجموع حاصل ضَرْب القُوى المُسَلّطَة على الكبّاسات (بِفعْل الاحتراق في أشواط القُدْرَة) في نِصْف قُطْر دائرة دَوَرَان المِرْفَق (أي المَسافة بين محور النهاية الكُبرى لذِراع التوصيل وبين المحور الطُوليّ للعمود المِرْفَقيّ). يتغيَّر مِقْداره في أثناء الدَوَرَان بتَغَيُّر وَضْع الكبّاس. 



- four-stroke engine

صوره متحركه:





صوره اخرى متحركه:






- محرك رباعي الأشواط محرّك احتراق داخليّ يعمل بمبْدَأ دورة الاحتراق الرُباعيّة الأشواط، حيث يتمّ الاحتراق في أشواط أربعة، هي: السَحب، والانضغاط، الاحتراق، والعادِم. 


،،،،،،


 - gasoline engine
محرك بنزين 

محرّك احتراق داخليّ يعمل بالبنزين وِفْقاً لدورة أُوتُّو. 

 -*Hood Engine*
غطاء المحرك

 غطاء مفصَليّ يمتَدّ فوق محرّك السيّارة، ويُمكِن فتحُه للكَشْف على المحرّك ومُلْحَقاته أو خِدْمَتها. 

،،،،،،

 - motor number
 - رقم المحرك

 رقم مُسَلْسَل يُخْتَم في أحد المواضِع بجسم المحرّك، بمعرفة المصنع المُنْتِج، للاستدلال به على بيانات مختلفة، فضلاً عن تسجيله في ترخيص تسيير السيّارة. 


،،،،،،
 - 


 power transmission




  مجموعات نقل الحركة

 في المَرْكَبات، مُصطَلح يُطلق على سِلْسِلة المجموعات المُخْتَصَّة بِنَقْل الحَرَكة من المحرِّك إلى العَجَلات (أو إلى الجنازير في المَرْكبات المُجَنْزَرَة)، ابتداءً من القابِض. تشمِل أساساً – بالإضافة إلى القابِض – صندوق التُروس أو مُحَوِّل العَزْم، والوَصْلات المِفْصَليَّة (الجامِعة الحَرَكَة)، وعمود أو أعمدة كَرْدان (أعمدة الإدارة)، ومجموعة الإدارة النهائيّة والتُروس الفَرْقِيَّة، ورُبَّما مجموعة التخفيض النهائيّة بالعَجَلات في بعض المرْكَبات. 

،،،،،،

 - (starter (starting motor
صوره:





 مبدئ الحركة. موتور بدء الحركة

 مُوتورٌ كهربائيّ يُمَثِّل أحد المُلْحَقات الأساسيَّة لمحَرِّك السيّارة، ويسْتَمِدّ تيّاره من البطاريَّة ليُوَلِّد عَزْم الدَوَران اللازِم لبَدْء حَرَكة المحرِّك، حيث يبرُز منه – عند تشغيله – تُرْس (پنْيون) يُعَشَّق بتُرْس الحَدّافة (بنسبَة تعشيق قد تزيد على 1:10) فيُديره ليُدير بدوره مجموعة العمود المِرْفَقيّ. 

،،،،،،

 - starting switch
  مفتاح بدء الحركة. مفتاح السويتش

صوره:





 مفتاح التلامُس الأساسيّ (مفتاح الكونْتاكْت) المُستخدم لقَفْل وفَتْح الدوائر الكهربائيّة. 


supercharged engine
صوره: 





  محرك ذو شحن زائد
محرِّك مُزَوَّد بِضَغَّاط لشَحْنِه بكميَّة زائدة من الهواء تحت ضَغْط أكبر من الضَغْط الجويّ، وذلك لإتاحة الفُرْصَة لاحتراق الوقود على نحوٍ أفضل، فضلاً عن تحسين كِفايَة كَسْح بقايا الغازات العادِمة المُتَخَلِّفَة. 

،،،،،،

 - timing gear
صوره:






 مجموعة توقيت الحركة

 في المحرِّكات، المجموعة المُخْتَصَّة بضَبْط توقيت حركة صِمامات السَحْب والعادم في المحرِّكات رُباعيَّة الأشواط، أو التحكُّم في كَشْف أو تغطِيَة فتحات السَحْب والعادم بواسطة الطَرَف العُلْويّ أو السُفْليّ للكَبّاس في المحرّكات ثُنائيّة الأشواط. تتكَوَّن المجموعة في المحرِّكات رُباعيّة الأشواط أساساً من عمود (أو عموديّ) الكامات ووَسيلة إدارته وأذْرُع الدَفْع أو الأصابع الغَمَّازة، والأذْرُع التَرَجُّحِيَّة (في بعض التصميمات). 

،،،،،،

 - transmission
صوره:




 الجيربكس
 نقل الحركة
 توصيل الحرَكَة عامّةً من عُضْوٍ أو جُزْءٍ مُدير إلى آخَر مُدار، كما في صندوق التُروس والأجزاء التي تسْتَمِدّ حَرَكتها منه.

،،،،،،

 - transmission brake
صوره:




 فرملة ناقل الحركة

 فَرْمَلة تعمل بالتأثير على ناقِل الحركة (صندوق التُروس) بدلاً من تأثيرها على عَجَلات السيّارة. supercharged engine 2- توصيل الحركة برَتَلٍ (سِلْسِلَة) من المجموعات المُخْتَصَّة بَدْءاً من المحرِّك وحتّى العَجلات الخَلْفِيَّة بالسيّارة، وتَشْمُل القابِض وصندوق التُروس وعمود كَرْدان ومجموعة الإدارة النهائيَّة.

،،،،،،
CVT Gearbox
صوره:




نوع من الجيربوكسات الاتوماتيكيه
تتميز بأنها انسيابية جداا فى نقل الحركه
فبهذا النظام لا يشعر السائق بتغيير السرعات
تستعمل هذا النظام شركة اودى الالمانيه وتويوتا 

،،،،،،


Data Bus 

صوره:





كابلات لنقل توزيع البيانات والاوامر الالكترونيه
في السيارات الحديثه (مرسيدس :CL500)


،،،،،،

ESP
Electronic Stability Program





وهو تحكم ذاتى لعمل فرملة كل عجل على حده 
لمنع السياره للاستجابه السريعه لقوة الدفع المركزى
فى المنحنيات ، يعنى يتم فرملة الكفر الامامى الخارجى
للمساعده فى عدم خروج السياره عن مسارها 
للسرعات العاليه وهذا يمثل امان كبير للسياره.

،،،،،،


EDC
Electronic Diesel Control






تحكم اكترونى لضخ الوقود لمحركات الديزل 


،،،،،،
EHB
Electro Hidraulic Break




نظام رائع 




 مضخه هيدروليكيه تساعد السائق للضغط على الفرامل

،،،،،،

EON 
Enhanced Other Network 

صوره:







التقاط اشارات للنشرات المروريه 
من اذاعات اخرى ويتوقف جهاز الراديو آليا عن المحطه التى يسمعها السائق حاليا ،، ليسمع النشره المروريه للطريق الذى يسير فيه 
ويعود الراديو اليا للمحطه السايقه .


GPS 

Global Position System

او 
Graphical Control





نظام تحديد المواقع بدرجه خطأ أقل من 5 امتار 
ويعتمد على الاقمار الصناعيه 
لتحديد المحاور والاتجاهات للطائرات والسفن والسيارات 


HP
Horse Power





تستخدم لقياس قدرة المحرك فى امريكا والعالم 
وهى تختلف عن الحصان الاوربى لانها اكبر قليلا .

DOHC

Double Overhead Camshaft 

صوره:









تحت غطاء بلوف المحرك 
يوجد عمودان كامتان مزدوجان علويتان 
وهذا يعطى دقه افضل فى فتح وغلق البلوف . 




OHC
Over Head Cam 

عمود كامات واحد فقط 









OHV
Over Head Valve

يكون عمود الكامات (اللى يحرك البلوف )
فى وسط المحرك وتعتبر تقنية قديمه 
وتوجد فى اغلب المحركات الامريكيه 

صوره :







صوره:






منقول للاستفادة


----------



## سيد الجمل (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير الاخ طارق ونتمنى المزيد من القاموس المترجم المصور


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ربحي (21 يناير 2011)

تعودنا منك كل جديد ومميز اخي طارق.. بوركت على مجهودك الطيب والرائع ودعمك لإخوانك للإفادة والإستفادة


----------



## alith (23 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرأ لكم اخوتي مروركم الكريم


----------



## benhayes (3 فبراير 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## samir23 (4 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## الملك محمديوس (6 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جدا


----------



## malak200029 (6 مارس 2011)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tato577 (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله 

 :14:
جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا الموضوع الشيق والطرح الشيق للموضوع وحسن الشرح ونتمني منك الحفاظ علي هذا المستوي الراقي من الشرح ولك جزيل الشكر مرة ومرارا كثيرة 
ألف ألف شكر لك أخي الفاضل وزادك الله من علمة تعلم الأخرين وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه *
:14:

أخوك في الله أحمد منصور ​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 مارس 2011)

نشكركم على المرور وكلمات الشكر


----------

